# Using Fresh Ginger Root Question...



## mugsy27 (Feb 20, 2007)

hey guys/gals...got a recipie that calls for 2 tbsp fresh grated ginger.

i went and bought some ginger root, but have never used it b4...do i need to do anything to prep it?  it looks like a branch off a tree..do i need to trim the *bark* off or just goto town as is??

TIA!!!


----------



## lulu (Feb 20, 2007)

peeel the skin of with a teaspoon (a knife wastes loads)!


----------



## eatsOats (Feb 20, 2007)

I do this with fresh ginger:  keep it in the freezer in a ziplock, when I need some I pull it out, use a swivel peeler to take off the skin, and then grate it with the FINE microplane grater.  CI said that freezing it wasn't good for the taste, but it tastes fine to me.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 20, 2007)

As lulu indicated you need to peel the delicate golden skin.  I use a pairing knife.  It does waste a little bit of ginger but gives me better control.  

I would first cut the large root into smaller chunks and only peel the chunk you desire to use.  You can then grate that bit or chop it super finely with a knife. 

You can also peel and chop (I use my small handy chopper for this) the entire ginger root and use the amount you want and freeze the rest for later use.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2007)

You can also keep the unused part unpeeled immersed in a jar of sherry in the fridge.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 20, 2007)

I always estimate the amount I'll need (1"-2") & cut that off the tuber.  I then use a sharp paring knife to remove the skin & give me either a rectangular piece that will be easy to julienne & chop or mince, or an easy-to-hold piece to grate.  Yes, there's probably a little more waste than when using a peeler, but I find the ease of using a well-shaped piece worth it.

Oh - & if you happen to buy a piece that has a few fresh-looking buds on it, you can cut those chunks off & plant them in a pot (in a sunny spot indoors if you're in a temperate area of the countryat the moment; outdoors in the summer) & they'll grow some small but nice fresh roots for you to use down the road.  Plus they're a pretty, grassy, sort of bamboo-looking plant.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 20, 2007)

If you use a fine grater you don't have to peel the ginger. Just start grating and the ginger and the juice will come through but the skin won't. 
If you need to peel it you should use a spoon, it is easier and you waste less.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> You can also keep the unused part unpeeled immersed in a jar of sherry in the fridge.



You can also store it in saki in the fridge, which will have little effect on the flavor of the ginger.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometimes I use a spoon and other times I use a knife to peel my ginger. The spoon does an excellent job and you lose a lot less ginger that way, but if I have a piece of ginger that is pretty straight without a lot nubs then a knife works really well too.


----------



## QSis (Feb 20, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> You can also keep the unused part unpeeled immersed in a jar of sherry in the fridge.


 
I've done this for years.  

I buy the smallest piece I can find, peel it then cut it into small chunks.  Put it in a capers jar and fill the jar with dry sherry.  

Keeps a LONG time in the fridge and is ready to use when you need it.

Lee


----------



## Candocook (Feb 20, 2007)

I keep my ginger root frozen and grate from frozen, unpeeled with  a Microplane grater. No waste, no problem, no trouble, keeps forever.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 21, 2007)

What Candocook said--frozen, grate with a microplane.

I love fresh ginger.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 21, 2007)

The grocery here is stocking fresh ginger in plentiful amounts.  Now that I know how to use it, I will take advantage of it.  Like me, there have been other shoppers wondering how to use it.  
   Thanks for this information.  I will share it with others.


----------

